# Turn table Build... some asked about it



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

OK I have been ask to show the turn table build... I have put pic in my photo bucket of the builds. I started off with .125 AL 5 by 10 sheet cost around $200 bucks, the deck not p[ictured yet is 1.75x 3" rec tubing. the center post is 1" al rod with a 1/2 setp that fits in the bottom of the pit with a 1/4 bolt and washer on the back side to hold it in. On the bottom of the deck will be a soild block of AL with a ream out 1" hole with about .002 clearance to piviot on. The pit and top ring was water jet cutted which runs about $150 hr around here. the sides of the pit were made of extra material from the 5 by 10 sheet.... More pics to follow as work gets done. If some one wants to post the pics on here please fill free to do so.



http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...e%20Build/


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Been to the powdercoaters and got the milling and turning done... Just got to finish the bridge and install the track around the bottom of the pit. 
http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...table Build/?action=view&current=DSC00213.jpg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The last post that site does not work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Turntable


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Jerry....


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Daniel Peck on 15 Aug 2011 05:26 PM 


OK I have been ask to show the turn table build... I have put pic in my photo bucket of the builds. I started off with .125 AL 5 by 10 sheet cost around $200 bucks, the deck not p[ictured yet is 1.75x 3" rec tubing. the center post is 1" al rod with a 1/2 setp that fits in the bottom of the pit with a 1/4 bolt and washer on the back side to hold it in. On the bottom of the deck will be a soild block of AL with a ream out 1" hole with about .002 clearance to piviot on. The pit and top ring was water jet cutted which runs about $150 hr around here. the sides of the pit were made of extra material from the 5 by 10 sheet.... More pics to follow as work gets done. If some one wants to post the pics on here please fill free to do so.



http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...e%20Build/

Daniel:
Will you have some type of track around the pit perimeter and wheels on the end of the deck ?


How do you plan to index the deck ?


Diameter of the turntable ? 

Chris


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By Chris Scott on 31 Aug 2011 11:52 AM 
Posted By Daniel Peck on 15 Aug 2011 05:26 PM 


OK I have been ask to show the turn table build... I have put pic in my photo bucket of the builds. I started off with .125 AL 5 by 10 sheet cost around $200 bucks, the deck not p[ictured yet is 1.75x 3" rec tubing. the center post is 1" al rod with a 1/2 setp that fits in the bottom of the pit with a 1/4 bolt and washer on the back side to hold it in. On the bottom of the deck will be a soild block of AL with a ream out 1" hole with about .002 clearance to piviot on. The pit and top ring was water jet cutted which runs about $150 hr around here. the sides of the pit were made of extra material from the 5 by 10 sheet.... More pics to follow as work gets done. If some one wants to post the pics on here please fill free to do so.



http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...e%20Build/

Daniel:
Will you have some type of track around the pit perimeter and wheels on the end of the deck ?


How do you plan to index the deck ?


Diameter of the turntable ? 

Chris
Around the pit I will have track layed using aristo track cut down on the ties. Wheels will be added to just for looks cause the center post holds all the weight.
For indexing you turn it by hand , it turns really smoth due to the bronze bearings. and when lined up you just slide one rail jointed to lock in place
and for diameter the one on the back of the truck is 36" across the inside of the pit but I plan to build a 60" one for me with round house.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/...C00216.jpg
It IS DONE!!!!!!! ready for leveling and back fill!!!!!!


----------

